# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box / Miracle Key v2.4 Released - Check more inside

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Version 2.4 (16 Oct 2016)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box 2.4 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon 2.4 Highlights*  * 
Added  
****Qualcomm Flasher****
-Write Qualcomm Raw Firmwares in
 Qualcomm Mode or Factory Mode 
 Goto Qualcomm Tab -> Flasher 
 Follow Guide for More
-Ability to flash Rom After unbrick in Fastboot Mode
-Enable Diag Without Root for Qualcomm (May not Work on Some devices)
-Fixed Huawei Qualcomm Unlock
-Improved Qualcomm Imei Repair (Method 3)
-Samsung Region Unlock for Newer Android Versions
-Added Option To Change Theme (Right Click on top to select) *   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *More To Come*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   → *Falcon Pack Comes in 3 Editions*  ←   **

----------


## mohamed73



----------


## mohamed73

*Lenovo A6000 dead recovered with Flash By* *Falcon box ™/card/key*  *just use qs9008 driver port to flash*  
amazing work  
  Code:
 Starting... Selected Port : COM18 : Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM18) Device Programmer : prog_emmc_firehose_8916.mbn Raw File : rawprogram_unsparse.xml Patch File : patch0.xml  Flashing Programmer : prog_emmc_firehose_8916.mbn Reading Data : Please Wait Mapping Files.. Please Wait  Unpacking File : amss.mbn Unpacking File : apps.mbn Unpacking File : dsp1.mbn Unpacking File : dbl.mbn Unpacking File : osbl.mbn Unpacking File : dsp2.mbn Unpacking File : efs1.mbn Unpacking File : efs2.mbn Unpacking File : efs3.mbn Unpacking File : sbl1.mbn Unpacking File : sbl2.mbn Unpacking File : rpm.mbn Unpacking File : tz.mbn Unpacking File : dsp3.mbn Unpacking File : acdb.mbn Unpacking File : wdt.mbn Unpacking File : mba.mbn Unpacking File : C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\prog_emmc_firehose_8916.mbn Unpacking File : Requested ID 13, file: "C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\prog_emmc_firehose_8916.mbn Writing File.. ok Switching Mode.. Please Wait  Flashing File : rawprogram_unsparse.xml Reading Data : Please Wait Starting Flash Task... Loading File.. 'rawprogram_unsparse.xml' Loading File : rawprogram_unsparse.xml Opening Port : COM18 : Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM18) Loading File : NON-HLOS.bin Loading File : splash.img Loading File : S86518C1_Online_V011.img Loading File : sec.dat Loading File : boot.img Loading File : system_1.img Loading File : system_2.img Loading File : system_3.img Loading File : system_4.img Loading File : system_5.img Loading File : system_6.img Loading File : system_7.img Loading File : system_8.img Loading File : system_9.img Loading File : system_10.img Loading File : system_11.img Loading File : system_12.img Loading File : system_13.img Loading File : system_14.img Loading File : system_15.img Loading File : system_16.img Loading File : system_17.img Loading File : system_18.img Loading File : system_19.img Loading File : system_20.img Loading File : system_21.img Loading File : system_22.img Loading File : system_23.img Loading File : system_24.img Loading File : system_25.img Loading File : system_26.img Loading File : system_27.img Loading File : system_28.img Loading File : system_29.img Loading File : system_30.img Loading File : persist_1.img Loading File : cache_1.img Loading File : cache_2.img Loading File : cache_3.img Loading File : cache_4.img Loading File : cache_5.img Loading File : recovery.img Loading File : userdata_1.img Loading File : userdata_2.img Loading File : userdata_3.img Loading File : userdata_4.img Loading File : userdata_5.img Loading File : userdata_6.img Loading File : userdata_7.img Loading File : userdata_8.img Loading File : userdata_9.img Loading File : userdata_10.img Loading File : userdata_11.img Loading File : userdata_12.img Loading File : userdata_13.img Loading File : userdata_14.img Loading File : userdata_15.img Loading File : userdata_16.img Loading File : userdata_17.img Loading File : userdata_18.img Loading File : userdata_19.img Loading File : userdata_20.img Loading File : userdata_21.img Loading File : userdata_22.img Loading File : userdata_23.img Loading File : userdata_24.img Loading File : userdata_25.img Loading File : userdata_26.img Loading File : userdata_27.img Loading File : userdata_28.img Loading File : userdata_29.img Loading File : userdata_30.img Loading File : userdata_31.img Loading File : userdata_32.img Loading File : userdata_33.img Loading File : userdata_34.img Loading File : userdata_35.img Loading File : userdata_36.img Loading File : userdata_37.img Loading File : userdata_38.img Loading File : userdata_39.img Loading File : userdata_40.img Loading File : userdata_41.img Loading File : userdata_42.img Loading File : userdata_43.img Loading File : userdata_44.img Loading File : userdata_45.img Loading File : userdata_46.img Loading File : userdata_47.img Loading File : gpt_main0.bin Loading File : gpt_backup0.bin Total Size : 1.60 GB Writing Configuration.. Processing File.. 'NON-HLOS.bin' Loading File : NON-HLOS.bin File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\NON-HLOS.bin' Writing File... ok Writing File... ok Writing File... ok Writing File... ok Writing File... ok Writing File... ok Writing File... ok Writing File... ok Writing File... ok Writing File... ok Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'splash.img' Loading File : splash.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\splash.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'S86518C1_Online_V011.img' Loading File : S86518C1_Online_V011.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\S86518C1_Online_V011.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'sec.dat' Loading File : sec.dat File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\sec.dat' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'boot.img' Loading File : boot.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\boot.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_1.img' Loading File : system_1.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_1.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_2.img' Loading File : system_2.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_2.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_3.img' Loading File : system_3.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_3.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_4.img' Loading File : system_4.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_4.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_5.img' Loading File : system_5.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_5.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_6.img' Loading File : system_6.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_6.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_7.img' Loading File : system_7.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_7.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_8.img' Loading File : system_8.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_8.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_9.img' Loading File : system_9.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_9.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_10.img' Loading File : system_10.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_10.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_11.img' Loading File : system_11.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_11.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_12.img' Loading File : system_12.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_12.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_13.img' Loading File : system_13.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_13.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_14.img' Loading File : system_14.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_14.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_15.img' Loading File : system_15.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_15.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_16.img' Loading File : system_16.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_16.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_17.img' Loading File : system_17.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_17.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_18.img' Loading File : system_18.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_18.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_19.img' Loading File : system_19.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_19.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_20.img' Loading File : system_20.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_20.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_21.img' Loading File : system_21.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_21.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_22.img' Loading File : system_22.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_22.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_23.img' Loading File : system_23.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_23.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_24.img' Loading File : system_24.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_24.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_25.img' Loading File : system_25.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_25.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_26.img' Loading File : system_26.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_26.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_27.img' Loading File : system_27.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_27.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_28.img' Loading File : system_28.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_28.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_29.img' Loading File : system_29.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_29.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'system_30.img' Loading File : system_30.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\system_30.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'persist_1.img' Loading File : persist_1.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\persist_1.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'cache_1.img' Loading File : cache_1.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\cache_1.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'cache_2.img' Loading File : cache_2.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\cache_2.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'cache_3.img' Loading File : cache_3.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\cache_3.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'cache_4.img' Loading File : cache_4.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\cache_4.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'cache_5.img' Loading File : cache_5.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\cache_5.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'recovery.img' Loading File : recovery.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\recovery.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_1.img' Loading File : userdata_1.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_1.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_2.img' Loading File : userdata_2.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_2.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_3.img' Loading File : userdata_3.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_3.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_4.img' Loading File : userdata_4.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_4.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_5.img' Loading File : userdata_5.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_5.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_6.img' Loading File : userdata_6.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_6.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_7.img' Loading File : userdata_7.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_7.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_8.img' Loading File : userdata_8.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_8.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_9.img' Loading File : userdata_9.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_9.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_10.img' Loading File : userdata_10.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_10.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_11.img' Loading File : userdata_11.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_11.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_12.img' Loading File : userdata_12.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_12.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_13.img' Loading File : userdata_13.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_13.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_14.img' Loading File : userdata_14.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_14.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_15.img' Loading File : userdata_15.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_15.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_16.img' Loading File : userdata_16.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_16.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_17.img' Loading File : userdata_17.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_17.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_18.img' Loading File : userdata_18.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_18.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_19.img' Loading File : userdata_19.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_19.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_20.img' Loading File : userdata_20.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_20.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_21.img' Loading File : userdata_21.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_21.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_22.img' Loading File : userdata_22.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_22.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_23.img' Loading File : userdata_23.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_23.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_24.img' Loading File : userdata_24.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_24.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_25.img' Loading File : userdata_25.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_25.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_26.img' Loading File : userdata_26.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_26.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_27.img' Loading File : userdata_27.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_27.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_28.img' Loading File : userdata_28.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_28.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_29.img' Loading File : userdata_29.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_29.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_30.img' Loading File : userdata_30.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_30.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_31.img' Loading File : userdata_31.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_31.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_32.img' Loading File : userdata_32.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_32.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_33.img' Loading File : userdata_33.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_33.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_34.img' Loading File : userdata_34.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_34.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_35.img' Loading File : userdata_35.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_35.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_36.img' Loading File : userdata_36.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_36.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_37.img' Loading File : userdata_37.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_37.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_38.img' Loading File : userdata_38.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_38.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_39.img' Loading File : userdata_39.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_39.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_40.img' Loading File : userdata_40.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_40.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_41.img' Loading File : userdata_41.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_41.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_42.img' Loading File : userdata_42.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_42.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_43.img' Loading File : userdata_43.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_43.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_44.img' Loading File : userdata_44.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_44.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_45.img' Loading File : userdata_45.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_45.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_46.img' Loading File : userdata_46.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_46.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'userdata_47.img' Loading File : userdata_47.img File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\userdata_47.img' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'gpt_main0.bin' Loading File : gpt_main0.bin File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\gpt_main0.bin' Writing File... ok Processing File.. 'gpt_backup0.bin' Loading File : gpt_backup0.bin File Path.. 'C:\Users\sachingsm.in\Desktop\temp\New Folder (28)\Lenovo_A6000_L_S058_151030_8G_ROW\Firmware\gpt_backup0.bin' Writing File... ok Xml Written Successfully..  Flashing File : patch0.xml Reading Data : Please Wait Starting Flash Task... Loading File.. 'patch0.xml' Loading File : patch0.xml Opening Port : COM18 : Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM18) Writing Configuration.. Xml Written Successfully..  Running Post Flash Tasks Reading Data : Please Wait Starting Flash Task... Opening Port : COM18 : Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM18) Writing Configuration.. Setting Bootable Drive.. Xml Written Successfully.. All Done - Please Check Phone Screen...  *br* *[sv]**miracle team*

----------

